# Meet Jeter



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Louie needs to have his picture posted too 

Welcome to the group


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Welcome, Jetter is beautiful. You are lucky to have and are loving five wonderful golden's. I had two of them, but lost both in the last couple years. One day I will get another, I miss having big wet sloppy golden kisses. Hug him for me.

Pat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to you and your Jeter. He is a handsome little devil. Hope you enjoy the forum as much as I do.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Jeter is even more handsome then Derek #2!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

What a handsome boy! Adorable too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Jeter is so cute


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Welcome and Jeter is ADORABLE!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to you, Jeter, and Louie! I think we need to see Louie, too. :wavey:


----------



## dmist (May 18, 2012)

Jeter is adorable..I love his name


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to you and Jeter!!! Not a yankee fan, but love the name!!

My little guy was also born on May 12....we pick him up on the 15th.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome! What an adorable little guy. And I LOVE the name!


----------



## valicarol (Jul 11, 2012)

*Jeter and Louie*

finally got time to add a picture of Louie; since some of you chastised me for not posting my other dog's pic  Jeter has been tiring me out. Forgot what it was like to have a puppy in the house. Louie has been mellow since I adopted him and my three goldens before them, Maxwell, Angel and Indiana were all great dogs, too.


----------



## valicarol (Jul 11, 2012)

*Jeter and Louie part 2*

I was also chastised by my significant other for not putting Jeter's full name on his "meet me" post. I guess it was because part of his name was included in Jeter's registration name ...so his official name is: Jeter The Czar of Cheshire. Hope that made everyone happy


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Derek Sanderson Jeter!


----------

